# FW lures that are working for me in the salt.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I was finally able to catch my little front yard pond Snook today after trying to catch him for the past couple of months with no success. I wanted to get him into a warm area because the little pond is just about too cold.

I received a package of lures from Lake Fork Tackle this morning and a little pink over pearl soft swim bait looked good to me. It looked good to the Snook too. First cast! I wasn't even thinking about the Snook so I didn't have a bucket ready. He was well hooked so I laid the rod down and ran for a bucket. 

When I got back, the rod was gone. I had to grapple for the rod. The Snook was still on but I had to do some serious untangling to get him out of the weeds. He is now back in the CFBC and in a spring hole that should keep him safe for the winter. I released him right into pure fresh water so he should have no problems.

The Snook went from about 8 or 9" to about 14 inches over the summer. I think I put him in the pond in April. He had plenty of Bluegills, Mosquito fish and frogs to eat.

A Snook on the first cast is a mighty good recommendation for a new lure, especially when he was the only Snook in the pond. I hope the Snook in the Withlacoochee like the little pink Lake Fork swim bait too.









The bottom lure caught the Snook this morning. The 2nd from the top and 2nd from the bottom caught lots of fish for me this summer. Now I have a few different colors to try. I don't fish on weekends so it looks likeI won't get to try them until Monday afternoon or Tuesday.

Basically, I just cast em' and reel em' and set the hook.


----------

